# Need Help with Fertilizer Calculations



## CoastalQueen (8 mo ago)

My husband and I bought a property where we raise our own coastal hay (in Texas) a couple years ago.
I'm trying to keep good records and am comparing the receipts from having the property sprayed with fertilizer this year vs. last year. Also sprayed at the same time was LV6 and Patriot (not sure that matters).

Last year, based on the receipt I was told we had "300 lbs" put on.
It shows quantity - 60, 40 lbs. of 32-6-0 put on 20 acres.
Where does the 300 lbs. come from? Any insight?

I'll upload a picture of the receipt (this was 2021). I just need to know how they get "300 lbs." with these numbers?


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

6000 lbs total spread on 20 acres is 300 lb / acre. 
32-0-0 there is 32 lb N per 100 lb total so 96 lb of nitrogen per acre. 
That is likely 32-0-0 UAN, not 32-6-0


----------



## sea2summit (Aug 4, 2021)

Man, wish the last 5k load I spread had a receipt that started with a 1...and it was bulk mix not bagged.


----------



## CoastalQueen (8 mo ago)

Thank you. I did have this figured out before and forgot how I rationalized it. It all made sense again when I looked at the dollars, and also realized the first line says Quantity - 6,040 lbs. (not "60" of 40 lbs.)


----------

